# NonStop Reptiles Plastic Reptile Vivariums



## NonStop Reptiles

As promised here are some photos of our new range of vivariums;

Our vivariums are CNC manufactured utilising a single component front plinth, top, back, bottom and bottom plinth. The sides are then assembled into the product internally giving exceptional strength and finished with custom machined trim. Our vivariums and aligned using custom made plastic pins and sealed using a plastic welding technique not with screws or adhesives. They are then secondary sealed using a marine grade silicone to colour match the vivarium.

Our website is due in the next few weeks; our team are adding final touches to it as we compose this thread as we want it to be perfect for its launch. 

Please note the photos below are ones we have taken ourselves not our studio photos. We have decided to keep these under wraps and will unveil them on the website in due course. 

The units shown are slightly different in that our alignment pins no longer are visible on the sides of the vivarium and have been relocated onto the top, back and bottoms panels respectively. The pins in the photographs are made from a different material to those now used and vary in colour to our final pins which are currently on there way from the USA and will be being used on our customer’s vivariums.

If we can be of any assistance please do not hesitate to contact us either through the private messaging system on the site or through email at [email protected].

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## Lord Vetinari

These look good... 

Whats the pricing like?


----------



## hellocharlieboy

yeah 
pricing......discounts for multiples......order process.....deposit/payment on delivery
sizes
colours
fitting guards
cleaning/resistance of scratching/warping
lead times
delivery

so many questions


----------



## lukie

NonStop Reptiles said:


> As promised here are some photos of our new range of vivariums;
> 
> Our vivariums are CNC manufactured utilising a single component front plinth, top, back, bottom and bottom plinth. The sides are then assembled into the product internally giving exceptional strength and finished with custom machined trim. Our vivariums and aligned using custom made plastic pins and sealed using a plastic welding technique not with screws or adhesives. They are then secondary sealed using a marine grade silicone to colour match the vivarium.
> 
> Our website is due in the next few weeks; our team are adding final touches to it as we compose this thread as we want it to be perfect for its launch.
> 
> Please note the photos below are ones we have taken ourselves not our studio photos. We have decided to keep these under wraps and will unveil them on the website in due course.
> 
> The units shown are slightly different in that our alignment pins no longer are visible on the sides of the vivarium and have been relocated onto the top, back and bottoms panels respectively. The pins in the photographs are made from a different material to those now used and vary in colour to our final pins which are currently on there way from the USA and will be being used on our customer’s vivariums.
> 
> If we can be of any assistance please do not hesitate to contact us either through the private messaging system on the site or through email at [email protected].
> 
> NonStop Reptiles
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image



i think they look nice, if you could make them for the larger snakes and keep the prices down to a minimum then you will be on to a winner:2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Nice to see a sliding door.

Looks good, not sure on the colour but looks smart.


----------



## Wysterya

Pricing and sizes will be interesting


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Wysterya said:


> Pricing and sizes will be interesting


There were some posted on the previous thread and seemed quite good as included delivery too.


----------



## hellocharlieboy

Whosthedaddy said:


> There were some posted on the previous thread and seemed quite good as included delivery too.


link to pricing pls fella


----------



## Whosthedaddy

hellocharlieboy said:


> link to pricing pls fella





NonStop Reptiles said:


> Our 600mm x 600mm x 600mm vivariums retail at £145.00 including UK mainland delivery and our 900mm x 600mm x 600mm vivariums retail at £195.00 including UK mainland delivery. These prices are based on unit prices of £125.00 for the 600mm x 600mm x 600mm vivariums and £175.00 for our 900mm x 600mm x 600mm vivariums. We can discount on orders consisting of more than one vivarium and offer free delivery to keep the unit cost well below our competitors.
> 
> NonStop Reptiles


Here you go


----------



## Shisui uchiha

Prices and sizes would be awesome


----------



## Shisui uchiha

Scratch my last ha doh


----------



## Doone

Looks good so far 

Ill wait to see the web site etc but I will be in touch.


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

To cover some of the questions in a logical fashion;



Lord Vetinari said:


> These look good...
> 
> Whats the pricing like?


We will be posting pricing later however due to these units being so customizable pricing is always going to be most accurate on a specific quote system. We are looking to work with our customers and can always work out better pricing for volume etc. 



hellocharlieboy said:


> yeah
> pricing......discounts for multiples......order process.....deposit/payment on delivery
> sizes
> colours
> fitting guards
> cleaning/resistance of scratching/warping
> lead times
> delivery
> 
> so many questions


We will be posting pricing later however due to these units being so customizable pricing is always going to be most accurate on a specific quote system. We are looking to work with our customers and can always work out better pricing for volume etc.

We do not currenetly operate a deposit or part payment scheme however we are looking at other options and will explore anything suggested to assist our customers. We are working to a seven to fourteen day order to delivery timeframe and use both courier and pallet network deliveries.

We manufacture everything in house using state of the art CNC machinery; this means we are able to machine anything with sheet sizes being our only limiting factor. In reality we could manufacture a vivarium up to 3250mm x 2000mm x 2000mm - a small room. The material we use utilises a hardened PVC face and therefore has a high resistance to scratching and marking as we wanted to produce a reptile vivarium not just a snake cage. They can be cleaned using any commercially available reptile safe cleaner. 


The carcass of the unit is currently and for the foreseeable future; white. We are in talks with the manufacturer about a black material with the exact same properties as the white however unfortunately it isn’t as simple as dropping a die in as the extrusions causes colour differences through the thickness of the panel. 

To offer our customers the widest range we have teamed up with a specialist wrapping company who can offer a laminate covering service. We have available to us over 1000+ colours, 100+ different wood grain effects and literally a million other options. The lamination will cover all external panels leaving a white interior and is applied during the assembly insuring it becomes part of the unit rather than just a conventional wrap.



lukie said:


> i think they look nice, if you could make them for the larger snakes and keep the prices down to a minimum then you will be on to a winner:2thumb:



We appreciate the feedback; We believe our prices are competitive with a full loaded 1800mm x 900mm x 600mm retailing at around £325.00 depending on specification.



Whosthedaddy said:


> Nice to see a sliding door.
> 
> Looks good, not sure on the colour but looks smart.


We appreciate the feedback; We can produce them in different colours and with different door combinations to suit everyone’s needs. 



Wysterya said:


> Pricing and sizes will be interesting


We will be posting pricing later however due to these units being so customizable pricing is always going to be most accurate on a specific quote system. We are looking to work with our customers and can always work out better pricing for volume etc.

We manufacture everything in house using state of the art CNC machinery; this means we are able to machine anything with sheet sizes being our only limiting factor. In reality we could manufacture a vivarium up to 3250mm x 2000mm x 2000mm - a small room.



Whosthedaddy said:


> There were some posted on the previous thread and seemed quite good as included delivery too.



Thank you



hellocharlieboy said:


> link to pricing pls fella


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/941527-pro-cages-alternatives.html



Whosthedaddy said:


> Here you go


Thank you



Shisui uchiha said:


> Prices and sizes would be awesome


We will be posting pricing later however due to these units being so customizable pricing is always going to be most accurate on a specific quote system. We are looking to work with our customers and can always work out better pricing for volume etc.

We manufacture everything in house using state of the art CNC machinery; this means we are able to machine anything with sheet sizes being our only limiting factor. In reality we could manufacture a vivarium up to 3250mm x 2000mm x 2000mm - a small room.


We hope this covers anything required so far and are here to help whether you intend on purchasing from us or not. Send us a message and we will do what we can to assist.

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

Doone said:


> Looks good so far
> 
> Ill wait to see the web site etc but I will be in touch.


Thank you for your continued interest; As soon as the website is up and running we will be sure to let you know

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## JoshG1992

I like that these will be equally suitable to high humidity environments without the risk of it falling apart! Any plans for a swinging door version?


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

JoshG1992 said:


> I like that these will be equally suitable to high humidity environments without the risk of it falling apart! Any plans for a swinging door version?


We are currently developing various products to accompany our standard vivariums including drop down, swing open, lift out and lift up doors. We manufacture everything in house using state of the art CNC machinery; this means we are able to machine anything with sheet sizes being our only limiting factor 

We hope this helps

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## JoshG1992

Sounds good, Id be interested in an arboreal version with room for a deep substrate layer  Would you be able to machine the top into a mesh? Or would the material become too weak?


----------



## NRG

Those look really good. If the cost is reasonable, I will be purchasing one. Keep us posted. :2thumb:


----------



## SnakeDB

I would suggest doing a pricing on 6ft(length)x3ft(depth)x18"(height) as these would be popular for the larger snakes and i myself would be interested in a price for 5 assuming they stack ok??

How long until they would be ready to?

Also is there any warranty with them? as a new product unless cheap i would expect a 12month warranty on plastic vivs as for all we know they could fall apart with heat/moisture?

regards
Dan.


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

JoshG1992 said:


> Sounds good, Id be interested in an arboreal version with room for a deep substrate layer  Would you be able to machine the top into a mesh? Or would the material become too weak?


We can machine a panel out and replace it with a mesh panel to allow a heating element to be situated outside the vivarium. We can also create a dome type system are per “Herptek” or “Vision” vivariums to house heating elements. 



NRG said:


> Those look really good. If the cost is reasonable, I will be purchasing one. Keep us posted. :2thumb:


Thank you for your continued interest; As soon as the website is up and running we will be sure to let you know. 



SnakeDB said:


> I would suggest doing a pricing on 6ft(length)x3ft(depth)x18"(height) as these would be popular for the larger snakes and i myself would be interested in a price for 5 assuming they stack ok??
> 
> How long until they would be ready to?
> 
> Also is there any warranty with them? as a new product unless cheap i would expect a 12month warranty on plastic vivs as for all we know they could fall apart with heat/moisture?
> 
> regards
> Dan.


Strangely enough we are currently in talks with another large snake keeper on the forums who has requested exactly the same size of vivarium and stack contents. We use CNC to counter bore a hole half way through the panel for use in conjunction with stacking pins to align the vivariums accurately. They stack very well.

We are ready to produce vivariums now and have started to have orders placed upon these photos being released. We are working on a seven to fourteen day turnaround currently from time of order to the product being with our customers.

The vivariums come with a lifetime manufacturing warranty and can assure you that there is no chance of these falling apart through heat or moisture.

Again if we can assist with anyone’s queries please do let us know

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## john dhont

Congrats on your cages, they look good.


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

john dhont said:


> Congrats on your cages, they look good.


Thank you very much; we are really pleased with them. 

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## JoshG1992

Excellent, i look forward to seeing arboreal versions  Will you be producing these in 'standard' sizes? Id be interested in either a 18"x18"x24" or 24"x18"x24".


----------



## Lachesis melanocephala

How secure are the vents? These look interesting, would be interested in using them to house venomous species. 

I assume they have been strenuously tested with regards to warping with heat?


----------



## essexchondro

Can these be drilled/screwed into in order to fix in the heating equipment and perches etc in the same way that the pro-cages can be?


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

JoshG1992 said:


> Excellent, i look forward to seeing arboreal versions  Will you be producing these in 'standard' sizes? Id be interested in either a 18"x18"x24" or 24"x18"x24".


We have a standard range of sizes currently on the website which eventually our customers will be able to select options such as drop down doors, adjustable vents, perches, shelves and so on.  

We can manufacture both of the sizes you have mentioned without issue. Feel free to contact us for a quote.



Lachesis melanocephala said:


> How secure are the vents? These look interesting, would be interested in using them to house venomous species.
> 
> I assume they have been strenuously tested with regards to warping with heat?



We have had our vivariums running for over six months now with no issues with warping. As you will see in the photos they have two internal fixings running down the side which create a very rigid structure. On larger vivariums this is also complemented with a support in the middle to again add strength and stop warping/bowing. 

The vents are as secure as we can make them; we haven’t had any issues thus far and do not expect any. We are developing a range of vivariums that utilise a double door and ventilation system for venomous reptiles. Unfortunately as per all of our other new products unless we get a specific order we will release them when we can around the workload we currently have.

Please feel free to drop us a private message as input from people who keep venomous would be excellent and certainly push forward the release of the product.



essexchondro said:


> Can these be drilled/screwed into in order to fix in the heating equipment and perches etc in the same way that the pro-cages can be?



The vivariums can be screwed into exactly the same as any other vivarium on the market. The material is excellent to work with and accepts screws without issue. We like to liaise with our customers whilst they are placing the order to accommodate extra material in the areas that such heating and lighting will be fitting to add additional strength to the fixings

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## essexchondro

Thanks.


----------



## SnakeDB

Thanks for the answers, can you PM me a price for 5 then (6ftx3ftx18") stackable please. Including delivery to manchester area.

regards
Dan.


----------



## naja-naja

a 6 by 3 by 2 viv at £325 is very attractive to me...


----------



## CharlieG

These look excellent indeed!!

Any plans to display/sell at the bigger shows this year?


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

essexchondro said:


> Thanks.


Not at problem at all; If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us.



SnakeDB said:


> Thanks for the answers, can you PM me a price for 5 then (6ftx3ftx18") stackable please. Including delivery to manchester area.
> 
> regards
> Dan.


We will get a private message composed sent over quoting for five 1800mm x 900mm x 450mm vivariums.



naja-naja said:


> a 6 by 3 by 2 viv at £325 is very attractive to me...


We are pleased the pricing is to your liking; If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us. 



CharlieG said:


> These look excellent indeed!!
> 
> Any plans to display/sell at the bigger shows this year?


We are looking at sponsoring one of the larger shows this year with full range of products on display so dates being well we look forward to meeting with customers old and new. 

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## constrictorfan11

can you put in a carved out panel for heat lamps like in the herptek models to allow for stacking? if so would it cost extra? i have to say i like the look of these vivs :2thumb: if you can ship to Ireland without it being too expensive I think ill be buying a couple off you


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

constrictorfan11 said:


> can you put in a carved out panel for heat lamps like in the herptek models to allow for stacking? if so would it cost extra? i have to say i like the look of these vivs :2thumb: if you can ship to Ireland without it being too expensive I think ill be buying a couple off you


_We can add in a large recess for a heating dome to be used; yes. It would be similar to the “Herptek” / “Vision” design. There would be an additional charge however we are positive that we could work something out to work within budgets etc. _

_We can deliver to Ireland however we will need to quote for delivery on a product by product basis. _

_If we can of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us_

_NonStop Reptiles _


----------



## glebopalma28

Hi,

Two questions regarding add-ons:
1: Can these be manufactured with a raised shelf running along the length of the back-wall, like Boaphile or Lanzo Herp cages?
2: Can these be made with a raised substrate-dam for those of us using deeper substrates? I typically use a minimum of 6" of substrate, but do have some with a depth of 12", could your cages accommodate this much substrate?

Thanks in advance for your help.
Kindest regards,
Alex


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

constrictorfan11 said:


> can you put in a carved out panel for heat lamps like in the herptek models to allow for stacking? if so would it cost extra? i have to say i like the look of these vivs :2thumb: if you can ship to Ireland without it being too expensive I think ill be buying a couple off you





glebopalma28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Two questions regarding add-ons:
> 1: Can these be manufactured with a raised shelf running along the length of the back-wall, like Boaphile or Lanzo Herp cages?
> 2: Can these be made with a raised substrate-dam for those of us using deeper substrates? I typically use a minimum of 6" of substrate, but do have some with a depth of 12", could your cages accommodate this much substrate?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> Kindest regards,
> Alex


Thank you for your interest in our products;

Our vivariums can be machined in such a way that we can accommodate larger plinths so allow our customers to have deep substrates. We have also been asked if we could manufacture a separate nesting area under the vivarium but as part of one unit; again this is something we can do. 

In answer to your first questions regarding the shelf again this is something we can do and will have photos of very shortly. 

We hope this is satisfactory and if we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## mooshu

These are looking good! And sounds like you have most bases covered Congrat and wish you all the best with the new venture.

Quick question, What is the material surface like with adhesives? As I would need to glue things to it to make a background. and would it be possible to machine a sliding cover for adjustable ventilation? like some of your competitors have?


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

mooshu said:


> These are looking good! And sounds like you have most bases covered Congrat and wish you all the best with the new venture.
> 
> Quick question, What is the material surface like with adhesives? As I would need to glue things to it to make a background. and would it be possible to machine a sliding cover for adjustable ventilation? like some of your competitors have?


We appreciate all feedback both good and bad (none so far) so thank you

The material has a hard face to it unlike standard foam PVC and therefore ideally requires a key for adhesives to work to there maximum potential. We have tried various adhesives on the panels just to see what effect it has and there certainly are not any negatives. 

We have sourced adjustable ventilation for our vivariums and can add it instead of the round 70mm soffit vents shown in the photographs. 

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## Sylvi

What do you mean 'fully loaded?'

''We believe our prices are competitive with a full loaded 1800mm x 900mm x 600mm retailing at around £325.00 depending on specification''

Does this mean you will fit electrics to customer specification?

...... I'd love to be able to just unwrap it, wipe it out and plug it in. I'd just have to adjust the temps then and add furnishings.


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

Sylvi said:


> What do you mean 'fully loaded?'
> 
> ''We believe our prices are competitive with a full loaded 1800mm x 900mm x 600mm retailing at around £325.00 depending on specification''
> 
> Does this mean you will fit electrics to customer specification?
> 
> ...... I'd love to be able to just unwrap it, wipe it out and plug it in. I'd just have to adjust the temps then and add furnishings.


 
Straightforward answer; Yes. 

We are account holders with the UK’s largest reptile wholesalers and can add equipment at competitive prices to our vivariums to offer a complete “Fully Loaded” plug and run system. Our preference would be to supply every vivarium this way as we could machine all additional material to aid in fixing heating and lighting elements without issue. 

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us for further information 

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## Spreebok

Wow, it's all looking really awesome! I'll certainly look into you guys when I'm after vivs later this year


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

Spreebok said:


> Wow, it's all looking really awesome! I'll certainly look into you guys when I'm after vivs later this year


Thank you very much; we look forward to hearing from you

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## ryanking045

I am still very interested in these, they look very nice, would these be able to be fitted with ceramics? And you say the prices are "fully loaded" how much would I be looking at for 2 4x2x1.5 without any equipment? Thanks


----------



## April Taylor

Good luck : victory:


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

ryanking045 said:


> I am still very interested in these, they look very nice, would these be able to be fitted with ceramics? And you say the prices are "fully loaded" how much would I be looking at for 2 4x2x1.5 without any equipment? Thanks


We really appreciate the kind comments and feedback about the vivariums;

We have tested the vivariums with ceramic heating elements without any issues; thus far there is nothing on the market in respect of heating and lighting that causes the vivariums any issues. 

We have maybe used the incorrect terminology in respect of ‘Fully Loaded.’ Our vivariums have so many options that we add as a good will gesture that we deem them to be ‘Fully Loaded.’ We can source and install heating and lighting as well and maybe that term would have been more apt for a complete cage.

We could manufacture and dispatch two 1200mm x 600mm x 450mm vivariums as standard including mainland UK delivery for £460.00. 

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us 

NonStop Reptiles 



April Taylor said:


> Good luck : victory:



Thank you; We really appreciate the kind comments.

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us 

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## Ryanb0401

Looks like some fantastic vivs, guys.

Out of curiousity, including UK delivery (western scotland, not highlands) how much would a 4x2x2 set me back?

Cheers.


----------



## ryanking045

NonStop Reptiles said:


> We really appreciate the kind comments and feedback about the vivariums;
> 
> We have tested the vivariums with ceramic heating elements without any issues; thus far there is nothing on the market in respect of heating and lighting that causes the vivariums any issues.
> 
> We have maybe used the incorrect terminology in respect of ‘Fully Loaded.’ Our vivariums have so many options that we add as a good will gesture that we deem them to be ‘Fully Loaded.’ We can source and install heating and lighting as well and maybe that term would have been more apt for a complete cage.
> 
> We could manufacture and dispatch two 1200mm x 600mm x 450mm vivariums as standard including mainland UK delivery for £460.00.
> 
> If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us
> 
> NonStop Reptiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you; We really appreciate the kind comments.
> 
> If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us
> 
> NonStop Reptiles


oooo thats a very nice price, when i need (have the £££) i will be in conctact


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

Ryanb0401 said:


> Looks like some fantastic vivs, guys.
> 
> Out of curiousity, including UK delivery (western scotland, not highlands) how much would a 4x2x2 set me back?
> 
> Cheers.


We will have to check but I believe that western Scotland is included in our standard delivery package. If so then a delivered 1200mm x 600mm x 600mm would be £250.00

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us 

NonStop Reptiles 



ryanking045 said:


> oooo thats a very nice price, when i need (have the £££) i will be in conctact



Thank you again for your kind words and interest in our products. We look forward to hearing from you in the future. 

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us 

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

Just a quick update;

We are dispatching products so thank you for your order. We are so close to releasing the website so please bare with us, it won’t be long.

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## goodwin1234

I have to say, i'm seriously impressed. 

I think i'd have to see one up close and personal before parting with any cash though. Hopefully i'll get a chance at one of the shows this year: victory:


----------



## Ozzysnakehandler

How do these prices compare with a melamine enclosure, not being from the UK I have I idea what you guys spend for an enclosure!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tarantulaguy01

with good care of the vivs you sell what is the life span of said vivs ????
i ask this as 3 of my viv's are around 10 years old and still look as new


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

Firstly apologies for the delayed response;



goodwin1234 said:


> I have to say, i'm seriously impressed.
> 
> I think i'd have to see one up close and personal before parting with any cash though. Hopefully i'll get a chance at one of the shows this year: victory:



We really appreciate the feedback on the vivariums which so far has been excellent. We have customers with vivariums who have re-irritated comments about the products which is fantastic also.

We are working on shows and trying to fit at least a couple in around the schedules we all have here; even if we cannot attend in person we may try and look at installing a number of vivariums at a number of shows through an animal courier for viewing.



Ozzysnakehandler said:


> How do these prices compare with a melamine enclosure, not being from the UK I have I idea what you guys spend for an enclosure!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



It is difficult to say how these compare with melamine vivariums as they are a totally different product. They are certainly more expensive than a melamine vivarium to initially purchase but where as you may replace a melamine unit two or three times for various reasons these will still look at good with basic cleaning and care on day one as day one thousand. 

We also work in a commercial workshop using state of the art CNC machinery which all adds to our overheads where as some of the competitively priced melamine units are manufactured in home garages which is another reason our products are more expensive.

We hope this helps 



Tarantulaguy01 said:


> with good care of the vivs you sell what is the life span of said vivs ????
> i ask this as 3 of my viv's are around 10 years old and still look as new



We have been running our original vivariums for just over two years now and they still look as good today as they did when they came off the assembly benches. We wipe down all of our surfaces on a weekly basis and due to the plastics used clean up very nicely. 

We certainly see no reason why these vivariums will not last forever; how long they look new for is obviously dependant on how often they are cleaned but as the materials used do not stain there is no reason why they should look new for a very long time. 

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## Fionab

i know im being pedantic but i have no idea in my head of those sizes, any chance including sizes in inches?


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

Fionab said:


> i know im being pedantic but i have no idea in my head of those sizes, any chance including sizes in inches?


A quick reference guide;

450mm – 18 Inches – 1.5 Foot
600mm – 24 Inches – 2 Foot
900mm – 36 Inches – 3 Foot
1200mm – 48 Inches – 4 Foot
1500mm – 60 Inches – 5 Foot
1800mm – 72 Inches – 6 Foot

We hope this helps

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## mikeyb

they look pretty nice pieces of kit just playing devils advocate here how heat proof are they and u say u can make any thing to any size erm these could easily be converted into hydroponics grow cupboards (to grow tomatoes and veg obviously ) :whistling2: just a little branch out u might wanna look into lol


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

mikeyb said:


> they look pretty nice pieces of kit just playing devils advocate here how heat proof are they and u say u can make any thing to any size erm these could easily be converted into hydroponics grow cupboards (to grow tomatoes and veg obviously ) :whistling2: just a little branch out u might wanna look into lol


Thank you for your interest; 

To answer your question in short; they are very heat resistant and there is little to no heat transfer between vivariums stacked. We wouldn’t want to get involved in anything outside of an animal housing solution however we cannot control what happens to our products once they leave our production line. 

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## will547

*price*

hi could you email me pics of the vivs and price for 4 and 6ft vivs cheers


----------



## will547

my email is [email protected] thanks


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

will547 said:


> hi could you email me pics of the vivs and price for 4 and 6ft vivs cheers





will547 said:


> my email is [email protected] thanks


Please see the first page of the thread for photos of our vivariums. The vivariums photographed are our standard units however we can manufacture various other products for example; drop down doors / swing open doors / glass sides etc.

The prices for our 1200mm and 1800mm vivariums are as follows;

(T) 1200mm x 450mm x 450mm £200.00
NSR-TV-0004

(T) 1200mm x 600mm x 600mm £225.00
NSR-TV-0005

(T) 1800mm x 450mm x 450mm £275.00
NSR-TV-0008

(T) 1800mm x 600mm x 600mm £325.00
NSR-TV-0009

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## will547

thank you for the quick reply! they look very good


----------



## matt83

The vivs look great. Will you be branching out into racks? Id very much like a rack to fit large Ikea tubs made from this material.


----------



## wetbeef

matt83 said:


> The vivs look great. Will you be branching out into racks? Id very much like a rack to fit large Ikea tubs made from this material.


 i second this!


----------



## Lil_nightmare

wetbeef said:


> i second this!


ohh do you now Mr.? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

will547 said:


> thank you for the quick reply! they look very good


Thank you

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles



matt83 said:


> The vivs look great. Will you be branching out into racks? Id very much like a rack to fit large Ikea tubs made from this material.



Thank you for your kind words

We have racks in prototype at the moment however progress is very slow due to the demand for the vivariums. We hope to release the first rack photos at the same time as we launch the website. 

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles



wetbeef said:


> i second this!



As above

We have racks in prototype at the moment however progress is very slow due to the demand for the vivariums. We hope to release the first rack photos at the same time as we launch the website. 

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## tm302

mikeyb said:


> they look pretty nice pieces of kit just playing devils advocate here how heat proof are they and u say u can make any thing to any size erm these could easily be converted into hydroponics grow cupboards (to grow tomatoes and veg obviously ) :whistling2: just a little branch out u might wanna look into lol


haha, just get a grow tent,


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

tm302 said:


> haha, just get a grow tent,


We cannot condone any illegal behaviour as a reputable business and would much rather know our products are being used as intended.

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## Wayne71

Are these stackable and is there a base (stand) available made from the same material. Thanks


----------



## hellocharlieboy

am considering a load of these, any experienced keepers taken delivery of any yet- would like a review from someone known


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

Wayne71 said:


> Are these stackable and is there a base (stand) available made from the same material. Thanks


Thank you for your interest in our products;

When our vivariums are machined we create four holes in both the top and bottom panels which with the addition of our stacking pins allow our customers to align the vivariums on top of each other without risk of moving or sliding around.


We are currentely working on our first customer ordered plinth system with removable panels for access to electrics etc. Once this is complete and with the owners permission we will post photos. Aside from this we can machine bases, plinths, cupboards all in the same material as the vivariums. 

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us 

NonStop Reptiles



hellocharlieboy said:


> am considering a load of these, any experienced keepers taken delivery of any yet- would like a review from someone known


 
Thank you for your interest in our products;

We have dispatched a number of orders and we are expecting a number reviews on the forums very soon. The only forum member’s identity that we have who has ordered with us and currently has products is currently ‘Stuart B.’ The remaining orders have been placed through email so forum identities are not something we have available. 

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us 

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

We have had a few requests for photos of our perch holders; this is a photo taken on an iphone so not the best quality.

We can supply these to fit 10mm, 15mm, 20mm, 30mm, 40mm, 50mm, 60mm, 70mm, 80mm and 100mm perches. We can also make custom perch holder should the above sizes not be suitable.

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## stuartb

hellocharlieboy said:


> am considering a load of these, any experienced keepers taken delivery of any yet- would like a review from someone known


I have a 2ft cude. I only set it up a few days ago so I can't provide a long term use review just yet but so far I am very impressed.

So far it's the best viv I've ever used. I like procage but these are uk based and the finish is so much better! They are very well designed by people who clearly know what they're doing. 

I'll post a full review in a few weeks after I've had it running for a bit. 

I suppose the best review I can give at this stage is that i am just about to order 5 more!!!


----------



## El Zombo

Hey guys,

Congratulations, I think you've definitely won a lot of new business already. With the serious slacking of your closest foreign competitors (I've been trying to place an order with them since Xmas!) and rediculous over-pricing from UK manufacturers (yes, I'm looking at you Paragon!), the British market has been crying out for something like this for a VERY long time...

Love the spec's for the new products, but have to say, I'm genuinely not too keen on the white colouring! I think aesthetically, most of your competitors viv's look better (not just yourselves, I feel the same about the white Lanzo's!), but despite this, I genuinely like what you're offering and will be PM'ing you shortly for a bulk quote.

Maybe I've missed it whilst reading the threads, but there have been mentions of a website. I can't seem to find anything on Google, so if it's up and running could you kindly repost the link?

Anyway, the real reason for me posting was to publicly ask the following questions...

Will it cost extra for the other external colours, if so, how much? Also, same question about the adjustable vents.

I also wanted to ask about the door material - is this toughened glass or plastic?

You also say that you may be able to offer complete systems. Again, what sort of ball park prices are we talking about for ceramics (AHS or similar) with dimmer stats and aesthetic lighting?

Many thanks,


----------



## JimmyMature

Any pics of any set up vivs, lighting, substrate, snakes etc?



Cheers,


Jim


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

Thank you for your post and interest in our products;

We really appreciate your feedback; we have been prototyping with plastic for over three years in order to come up with a product that not only provides an optimum housing solution but also fits into a price range that is not for the elitist and rich amongst us which has been an issue with existing manufacturers.

We have a website being built currently; unfortunately we brought into a UK based company to develop the website who use developers from all across the world, ours being in India. Now although they are doing an excellent job the time scales for getting small works and amendments made take far to long due to the time differences. As we have so many people asking we have taken a screen shot this evening of the homepage which is below;











As we have explained on previous posts and through messages we are bitterly disappointed that at present our plastics manufacturer cannot yet produce a black material of the same quality as the white we are using. The material is not a generic foam PVC as used by our competitors so sourcing it elsewhere is impossible. We had a test batch of black material machined and the extrusion lines on the material were awful. 

As an option until such a time that we can produce a black base material we looked into a professional wrapping service. We can do this in over one thousand colours and with various effects but only on the outside of the vivariums. The interior will remain white as vinyl could be torn by a lizard claw. We do charge for this service as the process is labour intensive; for example a 600mm cube takes an additional two hours when wrapped as the wrap is sealed within the joints of the vivarium making it an integral part. We charge £20.00 for a wrapped vivarium which just about covers the material but certainly not the labour involved. 

We are account holders with the UK’s wholesalers and therefore can compete with the majority of online sellers in respect of pricing. We would have to price additional equipment on an order by order basis until such a time that all of the products are on our website. 

We hope this answers your question however If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

JimmyMature said:


> Any pics of any set up vivs, lighting, substrate, snakes etc?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Jim


 
Good Evening Jim,

We are waiting for our current customers to supply some photos of there setups to show just how good these look fitted out. 

The vivariums we have are not currently setup as display units and are therefore a bit bland. We are working on a paludarium to showcase both our vivariums and the additional services we can offer. Once this is grown on we will be sure to update the thread with photos and plan on doing a feature both on the website and in a reptile magazine. 

We hope this answers your question however If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## El Zombo

Hi again guys, thanks for the info.

Couple of questions you didn't seem to answer...

Are the doors glass or Perspex?

Will it cost extra for adjustable vents?

Thanks very much!


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

El Zombo said:


> Hi again guys, thanks for the info.
> 
> Couple of questions you didn't seem to answer...
> 
> Are the doors glass or Perspex?
> 
> Will it cost extra for adjustable vents?
> 
> Thanks very much!


Apologies for missing your questions;

The doors are 4mm glass with a CNC machine polished edge, we can install toughened glass however we felt the increased cost would deter some buyers. 

We can supply and install an adjustable vent and dependant on order size could include this upgrade free of charge. On a smaller order we would have to add around £2.50 due to the increased cost of the adjustable vent. 

We hope this answers your question however If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

‘StuartB’ has given us permission this photo of his stunning Morelia Viridis housed in a 600mm x 600mm x 600mm NonStop-Reptiles vivarium (NSR-AV-0002).











NonStop Reptiles


----------



## stuartb

NonStop Reptiles said:


> ‘StuartB’ has given us permission this photo of his stunning Morelia Viridis housed in a 600mm x 600mm x 600mm NonStop-Reptiles vivarium (NSR-AV-0002).
> 
> image
> 
> NonStop Reptiles


Needs a few more decorations but I'm really happy with the viv. Thanks NSR!


----------



## essexchondro

What is the internal measurements for the 600x600x600 unit? From the picture it looks like you lose about 2 inches on either side due to the thinkness of the PVC. And is the back as thick as the sides?


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

stuartb said:


> Needs a few more decorations but I'm really happy with the viv. Thanks NSR!


No problems at all; We will get your five remaining vivarium underway on Monday and look forward to the stack photos full of your stunning Morelia Viridis. 

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## chalky76

How much for a 5 x 2 x 1.5 please?


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

chalky76 said:


> How much for a 5 x 2 x 1.5 please?


We can supply a 1500mm x 600mm x 450mm vivarium for £300.00 including mainland UK delivery.

We hope this answers your question however If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## JimmyMature

Thanks for the quick reply, I have to say I think they look superb and I like your attitude to questions or concerns people are raising.


If the Wife allows me to get Rainbow Boa I've wanted for the last 6 months I won't be going anywhere else to get my viv.


Cheers,


Jim


----------



## Jeffers3

I'm sorry, but am I the only person who thinks £300 for a 1500 x 600 x 450 mm plastic box with glass doors on the front is a tad expensive? This is without lighting, heating, thermostat, thermometer, internal fittings, decor etc, which you would have to buy and fit yourself.

I'm pleased to support new products - and these look nice, but like many other products in this market sector, pricing seems a little bit on the high side. I do agree that there are even worse offenders out there.

Sorry again - but at least I'm honest.


----------



## JimmyMature

Jeffers3 said:


> I'm sorry, but am I the only person who thinks £300 for a 1500 x 600 x 450 mm plastic box with glass doors on the front is a tad expensive? This is without lighting, heating, thermostat, thermometer, internal fittings, decor etc, which you would have to buy and fit yourself.
> 
> I'm pleased to support new products - and these look nice, but like many other products in this market sector, pricing seems a little bit on the high side. I do agree that there are even worse offenders out there.
> 
> Sorry again - but at least I'm honest.


I agree they are expensive but cheaper than the competition, the same size ViperViv is £445.

I don't see any plastic vivs that are cheaper than these, unless I'm missing something?



Jim


----------



## Jeffers3

JimmyMature said:


> I agree they are expensive but cheaper than the competition, the same size ViperViv is £445.
> 
> I don't see any plastic vivs that are cheaper than these, unless I'm missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


That's my whole point - all plastic vivs seem very expensive, despite the raw materials being very cheap and easy to work with. We are just talking about a plastic box, after all.

If I can make a nice looking viv out of something like contiboard for £50-60, I would expect a plastic one to be cheaper. Even with manufacturers mark up - let's be generous and say 200%, that still comes to no more than £150 or so.

Just compare Volly's prices if you want a direct comparison - and I think his vivs look really nice as well.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Jeffers3 said:


> That's my whole point - all plastic vivs seem very expensive, despite the raw materials being very cheap and easy to work with. We are just talking about a plastic box, after all.
> 
> If I can make a nice looking viv out of something like contiboard for £50-60, I would expect a plastic one to be cheaper. Even with manufacturers mark up - let's be generous and say 200%, that still comes to no more than £150 or so.
> 
> Just compare Volly's prices if you want a direct comparison - and I think his vivs look really nice as well.


Rather depends on the plastic you use....not all are created equal. Plus the molds/kit and the machining and polishing stuff you would need. Thats big outlay.. 

I think they are expensive for what they essentially are, but this seems to be a small business that provides a bespoke service (they will build in shelves/rests and mountings to customer spec for little or no extra cost)... I think £300 is at the upper end of the range, but not unreasonable.


----------



## Jeffers3

Lord Vetinari said:


> Rather depends on the plastic you use....not all are created equal. Plus the molds/kit and the machining and polishing stuff you would need. Thats big outlay..
> 
> I think they are expensive for what they essentially are, but this seems to be a small business that provides a bespoke service (they will build in shelves/rests and mountings to customer spec for little or no extra cost)... I think £300 is at the upper end of the range, but not unreasonable.


 
I do understand why they are expensive, based on the manufacturing kit. I also understand that not all polymers are the same, but what they use isn't expensive, though. 

I'd have thought that a small number of popular standard designs would have been better using this manufacturing approach, leaving bespoke options to the more conventional wooden viv manufacturers. At least this way, the cost of the moulds could be spread over a higher number of sold items. As you say, £300 isn't unreasonable for what they do, but it is a lot for what you get.


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

JimmyMature said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, I have to say I think they look superb and I like your attitude to questions or concerns people are raising.
> 
> 
> If the Wife allows me to get Rainbow Boa I've wanted for the last 6 months I won't be going anywhere else to get my viv.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Jim


We look forward to hearing from you and supplying your housing solutions.

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles



Jeffers3 said:


> I'm sorry, but am I the only person who thinks £300 for a 1500 x 600 x 450 mm plastic box with glass doors on the front is a tad expensive? This is without lighting, heating, thermostat, thermometer, internal fittings, decor etc, which you would have to buy and fit yourself.
> 
> I'm pleased to support new products - and these look nice, but like many other products in this market sector, pricing seems a little bit on the high side. I do agree that there are even worse offenders out there.
> 
> Sorry again - but at least I'm honest.


 
We appreciate any feedback both constructive and positive and would like to clear up and number of points made;

We totally agree the products are not priced the in the same range as melamine vivariums however as a totally different product it is difficult to compare prices. Our base materials are more expensive to purchase initially and this is before we start using CNC machinery to prepare the product for assembly. 

We work tirelessly to keep our costs down by best utilising sheets however as an example something like the suggested 1500mm x 600mm x 450mm vivarium uses nearly two and a half sheets. This is because the panels are machined in one or two pieces comprising of the bottom plinth, bottom panel, back panel, top panel and top plinth. They are machined this way to give them the properties they have. A vivarium that large takes around 12 hours of assembly using various jigs and tooling and if we were to charge even minimum wage for the hours of assembly the products would be even dearer. 

We hope this clears up some of unknown as to where the pricing is generated from

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles



JimmyMature said:


> I agree they are expensive but cheaper than the competition, the same size ViperViv is £445.
> 
> I don't see any plastic vivs that are cheaper than these, unless I'm missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


 
We have looked at our competition and believe that we produce the most reasonably priced plastic reptile housing solutions available. 

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles




Jeffers3 said:


> That's my whole point - all plastic vivs seem very expensive, despite the raw materials being very cheap and easy to work with. We are just talking about a plastic box, after all.
> 
> If I can make a nice looking viv out of something like contiboard for £50-60, I would expect a plastic one to be cheaper. Even with manufacturers mark up - let's be generous and say 200%, that still comes to no more than £150 or so.
> 
> Just compare Volly's prices if you want a direct comparison - and I think his vivs look really nice as well.


 
We would like to pick up on a few points in your post if we may;

‘despite the raw materials being very cheap and easy to work with’ – Can we ask where this information has come from without being at all confrontational or disrespectful to your knowledge and experiences? Our base materials are up to three times that of the price of ‘Conti Board’ and similar melamine faced materials and certainly are not cheap by our own pricing standards. 

‘Even with manufacturers mark up - let's be generous and say 200%’ – We can assure you that we would be delighted to be making anywhere remotely close to 200% mark up on these units.

We were not aware of who ‘Volly’ was so performed a quick search on the forum. The business appears to manufacture a melamine faced chipboard/MDF vivarium consisting of individual panels creating a wooden box with sliding glass doors. Again we totally agree the products are not priced the in the same range as melamine vivariums however as a totally different product it unrealistic to compare prices.

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us


NonStop Reptiles



Lord Vetinari said:


> Rather depends on the plastic you use....not all are created equal. Plus the molds/kit and the machining and polishing stuff you would need. Thats big outlay..
> 
> I think they are expensive for what they essentially are, but this seems to be a small business that provides a bespoke service (they will build in shelves/rests and mountings to customer spec for little or no extra cost)... I think £300 is at the upper end of the range, but not unreasonable.


We totally agree with your comments and points and without wanting too re-write points already made thank you for your support

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## SnakeBreeder

I may have missed it but are other colors available?
Will the plastic be affected by UV over time? Has this been tested and if so over what period.
When I stack 5 cages I made myself out of MDF, that are 4 foot by 21 inches by 18, on top of each other there is some bowing as the centres drop slightly. I assume this wound not happen with these units?
How much for a 48 x 21 x 18 inch vivarium with a 6 inch substrate guard?


----------



## Jeffers3

NonStop Reptiles said:


> We appreciate any feedback both constructive and positive and would like to clear up and number of points made;
> 
> We totally agree the products are not priced the in the same range as melamine vivariums however as a totally different product it is difficult to compare prices. Our base materials are more expensive to purchase initially and this is before we start using CNC machinery to prepare the product for assembly.
> 
> We work tirelessly to keep our costs down by best utilising sheets however as an example something like the suggested 1500mm x 600mm x 450mm vivarium uses nearly two and a half sheets. This is because the panels are machined in one or two pieces comprising of the bottom plinth, bottom panel, back panel, top panel and top plinth. They are machined this way to give them the properties they have. A vivarium that large takes around 12 hours of assembly using various jigs and tooling and if we were to charge even minimum wage for the hours of assembly the products would be even dearer.
> 
> We hope this clears up some of unknown as to where the pricing is generated from
> 
> If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us
> 
> NonStop Reptiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have looked at our competition and believe that we produce the most reasonably priced plastic reptile housing solutions available.
> 
> If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us
> 
> NonStop Reptiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We would like to pick up on a few points in your post if we may;
> 
> ‘despite the raw materials being very cheap and easy to work with’ – Can we ask where this information has come from without being at all confrontational or disrespectful to your knowledge and experiences? Our base materials are up to three times that of the price of ‘Conti Board’ and similar melamine faced materials and certainly are not cheap by our own pricing standards.
> 
> ‘Even with manufacturers mark up - let's be generous and say 200%’ – We can assure you that we would be delighted to be making anywhere remotely close to 200% mark up on these units.
> 
> We were not aware of who ‘Volly’ was so performed a quick search on the forum. The business appears to manufacture a melamine faced chipboard/MDF vivarium consisting of individual panels creating a wooden box with sliding glass doors. Again we totally agree the products are not priced the in the same range as melamine vivariums however as a totally different product it unrealistic to compare prices.
> 
> If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us
> 
> 
> NonStop Reptiles
> 
> 
> 
> We totally agree with your comments and points and without wanting too re-write points already made thank you for your support
> 
> NonStop Reptiles


I hope my posts weren't taken the wrong way. I wasn't trying to imply in any way that you were ripping people off. I was merely questioning whether a process that costs so much is worth it from a user perspective.

There are numerous advantages to having a plastic viv, especially in terms of ease of cleaning and resistance to water. Aesthetics are a very personal thing, but I'd rather have a nice piece of wooden (looking) furniture in my front room than a plastic box. Some people love the look of a rack full of neatly ordered identical RUBs. Each to their own, I guess.


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

SnakeBreeder said:


> I may have missed it but are other colors available?
> Will the plastic be affected by UV over time? Has this been tested and if so over what period.
> When I stack 5 cages I made myself out of MDF, that are 4 foot by 21 inches by 18, on top of each other there is some bowing as the centres drop slightly. I assume this wound not happen with these units?
> How much for a 48 x 21 x 18 inch vivarium with a 6 inch substrate guard?


Thank you for your interest in our products;

We cannot currently machine in any other colours bar the white material as we have had issues with black material and extrusion lines showing. We can however provide a wrapping service which is built into the cage upon assembly and allows customers to choose from over one thousand different colours and a wide range of effects such as wood, carbon fibre and so on. 

We have tested the vivariums with high intensity UV lighting for a period of eighteen months without any degeneration in the material or to the surfaces. The white material we manufacture from perfectly reflects the light giving a much more intense light and further exposing the animals the UV given off. 

We have not experienced any issues with bowing; this is due to the two internal vertical support panels on the left and right hand sides respectively supporting the weight of the vivariums itself and anything stacked above it. We also machine holes into the top and bottom panels which allow alignment of the vivariums utilising a plastic ‘stacking pin.’ 

We will send you a private message shortly with some pricing on.

We hope this is satisfactory however if we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles



Jeffers3 said:


> I hope my posts weren't taken the wrong way. I wasn't trying to imply in any way that you were ripping people off. I was merely questioning whether a process that costs so much is worth it from a user perspective.
> 
> There are numerous advantages to having a plastic viv, especially in terms of ease of cleaning and resistance to water. Aesthetics are a very personal thing, but I'd rather have a nice piece of wooden (looking) furniture in my front room than a plastic box. Some people love the look of a rack full of neatly ordered identical RUBs. Each to their own, I guess.


We can assure you that your posts were taken in the best possible way and have very right to ask questions of a new product and company on the market. 

We personally feel that plastic has a number of advantages over melamine; Firstly the vivariums are so easy to clean and maintain as you point out, they hold heat extremely well meaning your heating systems are not working harder than they need to, there is little to no heat transfer between stacked vivariums again due to the materials properties and density and the best bit they will last as long forever. 

We appreciate a wooden vivarium maybe aesthetically more appealing to some people which is why we offer a vinyl service as part of our products custom options. We can wrap in wood affects similar to those offered in laminated melamine to give the perfect solution.

We hope this is satisfactory however if we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## essexchondro

Think you might have missed my question from a couple of pages ago, but can you confirm the internal measurements of the 600x600x600 unit...looks like the sides of the unit are about 2 inches thick from the picture posted of stuartb's viv so internal measurements must be quite a bit smaller than a 2 foot cube.


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

essexchondro said:


> Think you might have missed my question from a couple of pages ago, but can you confirm the internal measurements of the 600x600x600 unit...looks like the sides of the unit are about 2 inches thick from the picture posted of stuartb's viv so internal measurements must be quite a bit smaller than a 2 foot cube.


We can only apologise for missing your questions;

The internal measurements of a 600mm cube are 580mm wide x 560mm deep x 580mm high

If we can of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## bigd_1

will you be at the doncaster show whit sum vivs on show as like the look but like to have a good look be for i spend my cash : victory:


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

bigd_1 said:


> will you be at the doncaster show whit sum vivs on show as like the look but like to have a good look be for i spend my cash : victory:


Thank you for your comments and interest in our products;

We cannot make the Doncaster show this time due to prior commitments however we are trying to schedule in another show this year to showcase the products. We are also putting together a point of sale stand which we hope to distribute around some of the UK’s reptile shops showcasing the products we offer

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us. 

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

A quick shot of a triple NSR-AV-0002 stack recently completed for a customer;











NonStop Reptiles


----------



## JimmyMature

NonStop Reptiles said:


> A quick shot of a triple NSR-AV-0002 stack recently completed for a customer;
> 
> image
> 
> NonStop Reptiles


Looks great!


Jim


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

JimmyMature said:


> Looks great!
> 
> 
> Jim


Thank you Jim; We are so pleased with the feedback we have received.

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## Whosthedaddy

NonStop Reptiles said:


> A quick shot of a triple NSR-AV-0002 stack recently completed for a customer;
> 
> image
> 
> NonStop Reptiles


Looks pretty slick.

Nice to see actual pictures and not 3D renderings to show them off.


----------



## essexchondro

That viv stack is very impressive.

Any news yet on when the website goes live?


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

Whosthedaddy said:


> Looks pretty slick.
> 
> Nice to see actual pictures and not 3D renderings to show them off.





essexchondro said:


> That viv stack is very impressive.
> 
> Any news yet on when the website goes live?


Thank you for the kind words and excellent feedback; 

Unfortunately as per our prototypes the website has taken somewhat of a backseat due to the incredible demand for the vivariums which must take precedence. We are looking into the possibility of employing another plastic fabricator due to the workloads and too free at least one of us up to solely focus on the website and prototyping. 

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

Just a quick update;

We are inundated with work at the moment and are working on our rack prototypes so as soon as we have them will be sure to update you all with photographs and pricing

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us 

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## mikeyb

id be interested in some of these moving forward how long will it be before your websites up and running and i like the idea of stacking pins. curiously how are these vented though as most vivs u take the vent out the put the plug and wiring through for the stat and heatmat etc. dont really wanna be drilling holes and rewiring plugs etc


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

Thank you for your interest in our products;

Unfortunately the website hasn’t been worked on for over a month now due to the huge demand orders are putting on us in respect of time. We will be stopping work over the weekends on order in order to start work on the website. 

We are working on a system currently which will allow cables to be passed through the vivariums back panel and then a securing piece placed over it without affecting the looks of the vivarium. Again as this is a prototype things are taking a little longer than we had hoped. 

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us 
_
NonStop Reptiles_


----------



## bredlifan

wow they look amazing whats the best way to get in contact with you?


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

bredlifan said:


> wow they look amazing whats the best way to get in contact with you?


Thank you for your kind words;

We can be contacted through the forum messaging system or via email at; [email protected]

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to get in touch

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## waynestine

Hows it going with the racks?


----------



## hellocharlieboy

is there a problem with their email at the moment?


----------



## bredlifan

hellocharlieboy said:


> is there a problem with their email at the moment?


I guess so as my mails won't go thru either. Says the email dont exist or summat? Have they gone bust allready??


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

waynestine said:


> Hows it going with the racks?


We are currently completing an order for a thirty tub three litre ‘Really Useful Box’ rack and with the owners permission will update the thread with photographs and specifications. 



hellocharlieboy said:


> is there a problem with their email at the moment?


Unfortunately our email service provider was down due to maintenance which is why we were unable to receive emails. This has now been rectified and a response sent to your private message. 



bredlifan said:


> I guess so as my mails won't go thru either. Says the email dont exist or summat? Have they gone bust allready??


As above our email service provider was down due to maintenance however please feel free to resend your email and we will be sure to keep an eye out for it and respond accordingly. 

If we can be of any further assistance then please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## matt83

Any more news on these racks? Ill be coughing up the cash for either a Euro or LP, but would like to take a look at your before I make my mind up.


----------



## Stitsophrenic

Nice!
I wasn't sure about the white initially but after seeing the pic of cube actually set up, I have to say that it's not bad at all!

I'd be interested in seeing an example of a wrapped viv though.


----------



## waynestine

matt83 said:


> Any more news on these racks? Ill be coughing up the cash for either a Euro or LP, but would like to take a look at your before I make my mind up.


Im in the same boat, but both have there set backs for me.


----------



## MoreliaUK

These racks are nice.

LANZO Herp Cages - BP Rack

http://www.lanzo-herp.de/Imperial-Rack

http://www.lanzo-herp.de/Premium-Rack


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

matt83 said:


> Any more news on these racks? Ill be coughing up the cash for either a Euro or LP, but would like to take a look at your before I make my mind up.


_We are delivering a rack during the course of today and upon our return will be updating our threads with photographs of it. We are extremely pleased with it and amazed at the efficiency of the rack in respect of heat retention._

_NonStop Reptiles_



Stitsophrenic said:


> Nice!
> I wasn't sure about the white initially but after seeing the pic of cube actually set up, I have to say that it's not bad at all!
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing an example of a wrapped viv though.


_Thank you for your kind words;_

_We have produced two black vivariums for customers and as above upon our return from our delivery run will be updating our threads with photographs._

_NonStop Reptiles _



waynestine said:


> Im in the same boat, but both have there set backs for me.



_We are always more than happy to accommodate our customer’s needs and would be interested in working with you to find the ultimate solutions to your housing requirements whether it be a racking system or vivarium type. _

_If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us_

_NonStop Reptiles _



MoreliaUK said:


> These racks are nice.
> 
> LANZO Herp Cages - BP Rack
> 
> LANZO Herp Cages - Imperial Rack
> 
> LANZO Herp Cages - Premium Rack



_We appreciate the plug for another manufactures products on our thread._

_NonStop Reptiles _


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

As promised we have posted photos of our new range of racking system on its own thread;

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...les-plastic-reptile-racking.html#post11286966

We also thought we would add a recent order we completed with swing open doors; we can accommodate swing open, drop down, fold up and so on….

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## Ganterbury

NonStop Reptiles said:


> As promised we have posted photos of our new range of racking system on its own thread;
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...les-plastic-reptile-racking.html#post11286966
> 
> We also thought we would add a recent order we completed with swing open doors; we can accommodate swing open, drop down, fold up and so on….
> 
> If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us
> 
> NonStop Reptiles
> 
> image


I really like these would look awesome in black, can't wait to see how the black ones look when the pics are posted!


----------



## mooshu

Black wrapped 2ft cube ordered so I'll update the thread when it arrives and then a few weeks after when I have finished planting it out!


----------



## WinnieeMvP

Might be interested in 3x2x2 in Black. Would like a nice display rack of 2 in the front room.


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

Ganterbury said:


> I really like these would look awesome in black, can't wait to see how the black ones look when the pics are posted!


Please see a photo of a black vivarium we recently dispatched at the bottom of our reply; 



mooshu said:


> Black wrapped 2ft cube ordered so I'll update the thread when it arrives and then a few weeks after when I have finished planting it out!


Please see a photo of a black vivarium we recently dispatched at the bottom of our reply; 



WinnieeMvP said:


> Might be interested in 3x2x2 in Black. Would like a nice display rack of 2 in the front room.


We are more than happy to quote on your suggested sizes if required; please feel free to contact us.

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles 









** Please excuse the 'Really Useful Box; It was merely a base for photographing **


----------



## waynestine

Looks really good:2thumb:


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

waynestine said:


> Looks really good:2thumb:


Thank you for your kind words;

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## GaryElliott

Hi, I've been sitting on the fence about these for a while but this pic of the cube with swing door has my attention. Can this be black wrapped? And how much for a 2ft cube, black wrapped, with swing door? Also, how does the door secure? Apologies if this has been addressed within the thread but there's been so much activity I haven't the time to trawl through it all. Thanks in advance
Gary


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

GaryElliott said:


> Hi, I've been sitting on the fence about these for a while but this pic of the cube with swing door has my attention. Can this be black wrapped? And how much for a 2ft cube, black wrapped, with swing door? Also, how does the door secure? Apologies if this has been addressed within the thread but there's been so much activity I haven't the time to trawl through it all. Thanks in advance
> Gary


Thank you for your interest in our products; We have subcontracted our vinyl wrapping to a third party which subsequently means we can wrap the majority of our products including our swing open vivariums.

Our swing open vivariums utilise a compression latch as a securing device; as per its name it uses compression generated by a spring the keep tension on the door. The doors are almost impossible to open without the correct operation of the latch. 

We will send you over a private message with a quotation on for a black 600mm x 600mm x 600mm vivarium with swing open doors. 

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## Ganterbury

NonStop Reptiles said:


> Thank you for your interest in our products; We have subcontracted our vinyl wrapping to a third party which subsequently means we can wrap the majority of our products including our swing open vivariums.
> 
> Our swing open vivariums utilise a compression latch as a securing device; as per its name it uses compression generated by a spring the keep tension on the door. The doors are almost impossible to open without the correct operation of the latch.
> 
> We will send you over a private message with a quotation on for a black 600mm x 600mm x 600mm vivarium with swing open doors.
> 
> If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us
> 
> NonStop Reptiles


Could you pm me a quote for the same product please?


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

Duq said:


> Have to say.. These do look awesome! and if they're as well put together and customer service is the same as the vivarium i have from you guys! i think you're on to a winner.
> 
> : victory:


Thank you for the kind words and feedback; 

We are sure that these will offer an alternative to the current market options and offer both a cost effective and practical solution. 

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

Ganterbury said:


> Could you pm me a quote for the same product please?


We have sent a private message through the forums systems with your requested quotation;

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

As requested we have now started stocking a small range of the ‘Really Useful Box’ range for use in conjunction with our racks. We are also going to stock the popular range of ‘Komplement’ boxes from Ikea.

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

Ganterbury said:


> I really like these would look awesome in black, can't wait to see how the black ones look when the pics are posted!


Thank you for your feedback;

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## mooshu

NonStop Reptiles said:


> Thank you for your feedback;
> 
> If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us
> 
> NonStop Reptiles


You back from your annual leave already! Looking forward to my viv arriving! :2thumb:


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

mooshu said:


> You back from your annual leave already! Looking forward to my viv arriving! :2thumb:


We will be back a week tomorrow however as we have access to the internet we thought we would reply to the mass of messages we have received. 
_
NonStop Reptiles_


----------



## mooshu

NonStop Reptiles said:


> We will be back a week tomorrow however as we have access to the internet we thought we would reply to the mass of messages we have received.
> _
> NonStop Reptiles_


Thought it was quicker than you had said, Still looking forward to the viv though!


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

mooshu said:


> Thought it was quicker than you had said, Still looking forward to the viv though!


We have just responded to your private message

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## GaryElliott

How much would the 600mm cube in standard white, with swing open door be? Also, what ventilation options are there, and is the door glass or acrylic, and does it have lift off hinges? 
Thanks in advance
Gary


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

GaryElliott said:


> How much would the 600mm cube in standard white, with swing open door be? Also, what ventilation options are there, and is the door glass or acrylic, and does it have lift off hinges?
> Thanks in advance
> Gary


We have sent you a private message;

If we can be of any further assistance and do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## JimmyMature

You got any new pictures of customers set ups?


Cheers,



Jim


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

JimmyMature said:


> You got any new pictures of customers set ups?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


We have a number of photographs of customer’s setups which can be found below;









































NonStop Reptiles


----------



## JimmyMature

Wow, thought white would look weird but it looks great in the room.


Jim


----------



## mooshu

JimmyMature said:


> Wow, thought white would look weird but it looks great in the room.
> 
> 
> Jim


I just got a black coated one, The vinyl wrapping didnt go so well so the guys over at NSR, sorted out some hard plastic coating and it looks the muts nuts Im just waiting on the perches to arrive and im picking up a drill tomorrow to make a hole for the wires then were good to go! I'll post a few pics when its all setup properly but trust me looks-wise its awesome!


----------



## mrhoyo

How do these cope with UV and claws? Everything I've seen so far is about using them to keep snakes. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPHAILZ

mooshu said:


> I just got a black coated one, The vinyl wrapping didnt go so well so the guys over at NSR, sorted out some hard plastic coating and it looks the muts nuts Im just waiting on the perches to arrive and im picking up a drill tomorrow to make a hole for the wires then were good to go! I'll post a few pics when its all setup properly but trust me looks-wise its awesome!


Am very interested in pics mate :2thumb:


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

JimmyMature said:


> Wow, thought white would look weird but it looks great in the room.
> 
> 
> Jim


We really appreciate the kind words Jim;

We were very cautious of creating the clinical look that of course wouldn’t appeal to everyone but have thus far had only positive feedback. 

NonStop Reptiles 



mooshu said:


> I just got a black coated one, The vinyl wrapping didnt go so well so the guys over at NSR, sorted out some hard plastic coating and it looks the muts nuts Im just waiting on the perches to arrive and im picking up a drill tomorrow to make a hole for the wires then were good to go! I'll post a few pics when its all setup properly but trust me looks-wise its awesome!



We are as excited Tom as seeing our customer’s animals in our vivariums really does sign off an order for us. 

NonStop Reptiles 



mrhoyo said:


> How do these cope with UV and claws? Everything I've seen so far is about using them to keep snakes.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2



We have been running our very first vivariums for nearly two years without any issues regarding UV lighting causing leaching or discolouration. Due to the white material and reflective nature of the material the light intensity if much brighter as there is no loss through natural absorption. 

In answer to your question regarding the impact of a ‘clawed’ animal being housed within our vivariums the impact it has is none. We spent two years sourcing the material we use today and another two testing it; the material we use has the highest specification of material surface hardness of any closed cell PVC on the market and with the highest density to back it up it really does stand up to the vigour’s of ‘clawed’ animals. 

_If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us_

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## iPHAILZ

2ft cube ordered today.

Extremely happy so far with the communication and flexibility of what i wanted. Have to admit this level of customer service you don't see around too much anymore.

Will update thread with progress and finally a review and pics of the finished item.


----------



## bigd_1

the more i look at this vivs the more i like to get my hands on sum :no1:


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

iPHAILZ said:


> 2ft cube ordered today.
> 
> Extremely happy so far with the communication and flexibility of what i wanted. Have to admit this level of customer service you don't see around too much anymore.
> 
> Will update thread with progress and finally a review and pics of the finished item.


Thank you Gareth for your really kind words; 

NonStop Reptiles 



bigd_1 said:


> the more i look at this vivs the more i like to get my hands on sum :no1:



If we can be of any assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## Gratenkutzombie

Just arrived:

 900mm x 450mm x 450mm NSR Standard Vivarium with 150w ceramic and bulb guard, pulse stat and white python LED kit.

This is how it arrived:









Once opened:









White python LED install:









Ceramic attachment, adjustable vent and white python install:









Probe hole with locking screw:









Close-up of ceramic bulb w/guard









The build quality is to a very high standard. NSR contacted me at every phase. The told me when all the parts were being machined, when the parts were being assembled, when the viv was complete and what day they were shipping and when to expect delivery.

Once it arrived, everything was installed as per specification. All i had to do was set up the stat and it was literally 'plug in and play'. 

I must admit, i was initially very reluctant to pay for a product without seeing it first, but this has been one of the best reptile related purchases i have made in quite some time. 

Would i recommend NSR and their products? Yes.
Was the customer service second to none? Absolutely.
Will i be purchasing more? This was a test purchase. I am so happy with the product that i will be buying more NSR products again in the future.

*Herptek? Who are they? NSR are here to stay.

Congratulations on a very well made range of customizable products!
*


----------



## PrimalUrges

Argh, the pics aren't working!


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

PrimalUrges said:


> Argh, the pics aren't working!


Ed;

We have this evening sent you a private message containing information relevant to your photo request.

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## kato

Can these be made Four foot tall by two foot by two foot with two sides made of mesh from top to bottom?

Interested for my next chameleon project.

The top would also have to be mesh.


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

kato said:


> Can these be made Four foot tall by two foot by two foot with two sides made of mesh from top to bottom?
> 
> Interested for my next chameleon project.
> 
> The top would also have to be mesh.


We are currently working on a project for a customer of ours with the following specification;

510mm x 510mm x 600mm NSR Vivarium
Glass Inlayed Side Panels
*Screen Inlayed Top Panels*
Top Plinth with Incorporated Lighting

We can confirm that we can manufacture vivariums to the specified dimensions and specification 

As soon as we have photographs and our customers permission we will add photographs to the thread showing the above features. 

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## iPHAILZ

My review.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...op-reptiles-vivarium-review.html#post11497032


----------



## Elmlee

Hey there, do you do any sort of viva with a hinged glass doors? Also how do you add heat-mats or bulbs to these? Is there the right holes for the wiring etc?

Thanks a lot Emily x


----------



## iPHAILZ

Anyone been in contact with nonstop recently, usually the email responses are pretty quick maybe he on holiday or something?


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

Unfortunately we have been experiencing issues with our access onto the forum due to an 'IP' error.

The above combined with a recent move of commercial premises to temporary accommodation has affected our response and lead times.

We have now responded to all private messages and emails and thank you all for your patience.

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## Tim85

Is there a website with basic prices ?

I'm after rekitting out with 4x2x2 s soon.

The pictures look really great


----------



## iPHAILZ

QUOTE: (I believe this is the last post with prices)



> Standard Range
> 
> É Colour – White Base Material
> É Access – Glass Sliding Doors
> É Ventilation – Two Seventy Millimetre Soffit Vents
> 
> (A) = Arboreal Range (T) = Terrestrial Range
> 
> (A) 450mm x 450mm x 450mm £100.00
> NSR-AV-0001
> 
> (T) 600mm x 450mm x 450mm £100.00
> NSR-TV-0001
> 
> (A) 600mm x 600mm x 600mm £125.00
> NSR-AV-0002
> 
> (T) 900mm x 450mm x 450mm £150.00
> NSR-TV-0002
> 
> (T) 900mm x 600mm x 600mm £175.00
> NSR-TV-0003
> 
> (A) 900mm x 600mm x 900mm £225.00
> NSR-AV-0003
> 
> (T) 1200mm x 450mm x 450mm £200.00
> NSR-TV-0004
> 
> (T) 1200mm x 600mm x 600mm £225.00
> NSR-TV-0005
> 
> (A) 1200mm x 600mm x 1200mm £300.00
> NSR-AV-004
> 
> (T) 1500mm x 450mm x 450mm £250.00
> NSR-TV-0006
> 
> (T) 1500mm x 600mm x 600mm £275.00
> NSR-TV-0007
> 
> (T) 1800mm x 450mm x 450mm £275.00
> NSR-TV-0008
> 
> (T) 1800mm x 600mm x 600mm £325.00
> NSR-TV-0009
> 
> (T) 1800mm x 900mm x 600mm £350.00
> NSR-TV-0010
> 
> We also have the following items in development and prototype;
> 
> Racking Systems
> 
> Nest Boxes
> 
> Hide Boxes
> 
> Neonate Ladders
> 
> Feeding Stations
> 
> Incubators
> 
> Plus much more . . . . . . . .
> 
> If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us
> 
> NonStop Reptiles


----------



## Tim85

I was going to send this as a pm but thought it might be interesting for other people as its quite a standard sized request for carpet pythons.

How much would it be for a 4x2x2 white viv with a reptile radiator and it looks from pictured like you can do a shelf in the unit?

Also its probably been stated on this thread but im on my phone so its hard to scan back quickly. But whats turn around time if i ordered one today?

Great looking product though!


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

Tim85 said:


> I was going to send this as a pm but thought it might be interesting for other people as its quite a standard sized request for carpet pythons.
> 
> How much would it be for a 4x2x2 white viv with a reptile radiator and it looks from pictured like you can do a shelf in the unit?
> 
> Also its probably been stated on this thread but im on my phone so its hard to scan back quickly. But whats turn around time if i ordered one today?
> 
> Great looking product though!


Firstly thank you for your interest in our products and kind words;

We can supply your suggested vivarium combination as per the pricing structure below;

One – NSR-TV-0005 1200mm x 600mm x 600mm Standard Vivarium – £225.00

One – NSR-ACC-0014 1200mm Vivarium Full Length Shelf – £20.00

One – NSR-ACC-0009 Reptile Radiator Additional Material – £5.00

One – Habistat Reptile Radiator - £45.00

One – UK Mainland Delivery – £40.00

We are currently working on a forty two to fifty six day turnaround from order to delivery and expect to complete any order currently placed within this time frame based on current work loads. 

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

We wanted to update the thread with a number of photos of recently completed vivariums; 

A stack of three NSR-TV-0005 (1200mm x 600mm x 600mm) vivariums with optional shelves installed.




















A close up of the shelf installation










A custom NSR-AV-0002 (600mm x 600mm x 600mm) with additional ventilation built into the front plinth.





















A custom specification (510mm x 510mm x 600mm) vivarium with glass side panels and a mesh top to house crested geckos.






























If we can be of any assistance or you just want some housing advice please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## johnre14

Look really good, can't wait for my viv! :2thumb:


----------



## sam gamgee

John.....they ARE good.:flrt:

Dave


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

johnre14 said:


> Look really good, can't wait for my viv! :2thumb:


We will be completing all of your design work during the course of next week with a view to machining the week after. As per our normal workings we will keep you updated at every stage.

NonStop Reptiles 


sam gamgee said:


> John.....they ARE good.:flrt:
> 
> Dave



Thank you for your kind words Dave;

We’d love you to share the photos of your stack/s when you get a spare minute from your zoological sized collection 

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## merv1988

These look amazing

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

merv1988 said:


> These look amazing
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Thank you for your kind words;

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## sam gamgee

NonStop Reptiles said:


> We will be completing all of your design work during the course of next week with a view to machining the week after. As per our normal workings we will keep you updated at every stage.
> 
> NonStop Reptiles
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words Dave;
> 
> We’d love you to share the photos of your stack/s when you get a spare minute from your zoological sized collection
> 
> NonStop Reptiles


Tom, small Zoo, lol. Very. :blush:
Hope you are good and know you are busy!:whip:

Dave


----------



## sam gamgee

*Pics...*

Yeah, will do, hopefully at the weekend!

Dave


----------



## Gratenkutzombie

Come back NSR, i want to order a second lot of vivs! : victory:


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

sam gamgee said:


> Tom, small Zoo, lol. Very. :blush:
> Hope you are good and know you are busy!:whip:
> 
> Dave





sam gamgee said:


> Yeah, will do, hopefully at the weekend!
> 
> Dave


We look forward to the photographs and we’re still not convinced your menagerie is ‘small’ in the words true definition 

NonStop Reptiles



Gratenkutzombie said:


> Come back NSR, i want to order a second lot of vivs! : victory:



Order placed and deposit confirmed; Thank you Curtis


NonStop Reptiles


----------



## MoreliaUK

Now those ones are awesome. Very similar to ones I saw in Australia about five years ago but on a smaller scale. A bit larger and would make a fantastic centre piece display vivarium.


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

MoreliaUK said:


> image
> 
> Now those ones are awesome. Very similar to ones I saw in Australia about five years ago but on a smaller scale. A bit larger and would make a fantastic centre piece display vivarium.


Thank you for your kind words;

We are working on a 1200mm x 1200mm x 600mm vivarium at present with glass sides and panel within the front plinth to be uses as a paludarium 

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## sam gamgee

MoreliaUK said:


> image
> 
> Now those ones are awesome. Very similar to ones I saw in Australia about five years ago but on a smaller scale. A bit larger and would make a fantastic centre piece display vivarium.


Think these are mine but a stack of three......look top now they are planted & with livestock within.


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

sam gamgee said:


> Think these are mine but a stack of three......look top now they are planted & with livestock within.


They certainly are Dave and we agree they look fantastic now setup

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## ardrossanboy

*herptek style nonstop viv*

Do you have photos of a completed 5ft or 6ft herptek style vivarium? May be looking for a 160cm x 70 x 50 cm (height) viv with shelve along back and herptek style inset above to place spot lights out of contact of snake.


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

ardrossanboy said:


> Do you have photos of a completed 5ft or 6ft herptek style vivarium? May be looking for a 160cm x 70 x 50 cm (height) viv with shelve along back and herptek style inset above to place spot lights out of contact of snake.


Thank you for your interest in our products;

Firstly please accept our apologies for the delay in coming back to you; we have been in Europe over the weekend collecting stock and have had limited access to the forums and the internet in general. 

We have had many enquiries for ‘Herptek’ style inserts for clamp lamp type fittings however have never produced a vivarium with one. We are however currently having some ‘thermoforming’ work carried out by one of our suppliers with a view to producing a ‘tube’ which we can then work in to the vivariums to produce a ‘Herptek’ style recess. 

Sorry we cannot directly assist with your photo request but of course if we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## Bushman

on the couple of pictures that exist on this forum, youre cages look promising, but for over a year ago you said that you have a webpage, it was just some pictures that were missing before you released the site.
i have been trying to find youre site both in this thread and in 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/941527-pro-cages-alternatives-12.html
i have allso been in to youre profile and i have tried to find it on the web/google.
the only thing i have found are this
nonstop-reptiles.co.uk - registered by Daily.co.uk
and this
http://www.nonstopreptiles.co.uk/

does it really exist a website?? if so, can you give us the adress, or is it a secret?


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

Bushman said:


> on the couple of pictures that exist on this forum, youre cages look promising, but for over a year ago you said that you have a webpage, it was just some pictures that were missing before you released the site.
> i have been trying to find youre site both in this thread and in
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/941527-pro-cages-alternatives-12.html
> i have allso been in to youre profile and i have tried to find it on the web/google.
> the only thing i have found are this
> nonstop-reptiles.co.uk - registered by Daily.co.uk
> and this
> http://www.nonstopreptiles.co.uk/
> 
> does it really exist a website?? if so, can you give us the adress, or is it a secret?


Firstly please accept our apologies for a lack of an explanation regarding the website; we have been exceptionally busy since starting the business through word of mouth and this forum therefore felt it to be unacceptable to launch the site without the ability to cope with demand generated through it

That being said;

We will be unavailable throughout the month of May as we have some work being carried out on our machinery. During our planned shut down we will be using the time to prepare for a total re-launch to include the website, social media and a range of new products. The website will be accessed through nonstop-reptiles.co.uk 

We hope this clears up some of the confusion relating to the lack or a website

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## Paulnetto

Hi there, i love the look of these.
how much would a 3ft viv cost? 
could you tell me how much?
i may be interested in getting a whole wall of vivs.
i thought it might be an idea to put a price so people have got a rough guide how much it will cost.
thank you:2thumb:


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

I feel that the following update is required to clear up our current situation;

During a family break last week I was advised that our workshops in Sawtry, Cambridgeshire were to be recovered as part of an administration case. I was unaware of any impending legal action thus having nothing in place to continue to run NonStop Reptiles efficiently. 

Fortunately; In the months prior to this I have been looking at premises closer to our home; I returned from my family holiday early to complete the lease on our new premises. Over the period of Saturday, Sunday, Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday (yesterday) I moved with assistance the machinery we utilise to manufacture our products.

Unfortunately however due to the speed at which I moved and the limited premises available I am currently without three phase power meaning I cannot machine products both new and those with outstanding parts for customers with orders. 

I have spoken to my electricity providers who have given me a four week lead time for the installation of three phase onto the site due to works being required in the main electricity sub-station and another week for our contractor to get power into the unit itself. 

I have today advised all customers of these delays but felt it necessary to release the above statement to avoid issues resulting from the current situation I find myself in. 

I will not be taking on new work until this backlog has been cleared in order to allow me to fully concentrate on my existing customers. I apologise for this and will be offering some fantastically competitive rates upon re-commencement of work along with a much reduced lead time. 

Finally I wish to thank publicly all of our customers for there custom, patience and support and wish to further provide reassurance that I am doing everything within my power to rectify this somewhat forced satiation 

Tom @ NonStop Reptiles


----------



## xstu74

Just wanted to post some quick pics of the stack that Tom at NSR has put together for me..
4x 3x2x2 vivs, centre plinth and full length cabinet.
These vivs hold temps and humidity perfectly in fact so well the additionally lower vent is a must.
I was extremely surprised with the weight they are so light!
The centre plinth is lovely with the drop down doors and great for holding additional equipment, the cabinet itself is extremely well built as is all the components.
If you are looking for caging for Morelia viridis you will not find better or more suitable units then these!
I shall be ordering more for sure thanks Tom. 



Sorry about the quality of the pics..


















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x450.
















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x450.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

xstu74 said:


> Just wanted to post some quick pics of the stack that Tom at NSR has put together for me..
> 4x 3x2x2 vivs, centre plinth and full length cabinet.
> These vivs hold temps and humidity perfectly in fact so well the additionally lower vent is a must.
> I was extremely surprised with the weight they are so light!
> The centre plinth is lovely with the drop down doors and great for holding additional equipment, the cabinet itself is extremely well built as is all the components.
> If you are looking for caging for Morelia viridis you will not find better or more suitable units then these!
> I shall be ordering more for sure thanks Tom.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the quality of the pics..
> 
> 
> image
> 
> imageThis image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x450.image
> 
> imageThis image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x450.image



That looks the nuts, unfortunately the wait was too long when I inquired, next time I'm asking wayyyyyyyy In advance.


----------



## kingkelly

I've been speaking to Tom with regards to the Vivariums and have to say the replies have been very prompt and very professional. Very refreshing in comparison to others I've contacted.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

I didn't mean the reply- that was promt. I ment the wait for vivs as they were so busy, I was moving had new snakes turning up etc, the move happened at short notice. 

But you can see why they are busy knocking out vivs like these


----------



## kingkelly

Oh no I wasn't saying that as a reply to your post just a general comment. I've emailed a few other viv companies and not heard a reply yet. Volly is always very good at replying but really want something more water resistant.


----------



## bigd_1

have 2 of there vivs and 2 more on the way this vivs are the nuts think all my vivs will be this vivs when i have more room for more reptiles :no1:


----------



## thetong6969

they still in production then???


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

thetong6969 said:


> they still in production then???


Apologies that there has not been a more prominent piece of information supplied as to the current status of production here at NSR. We are very close to having our machinery up to speed once more following a workshop move and although there is somewhat of a backlog we are certainly still producing products and will continue to do so. 


We hope this clears up any misconception and of course if we can assist any further then please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles 


Twenty Five Tub NSR 3L 'RUB' Rack Complete With Neoante Ladders 











Generation 2 incubator - Complete With Microclimate Prime Thermostat, Digital Thermo/Hygro Readout, USB Programming Port, Intergrated Fans 











NonStop Reptiles


----------



## bigd_1

NonStop Reptiles said:


> Apologies that there has not been a more prominent piece of information supplied as to the current status of production here at NSR. We are very close to having our machinery up to speed once more following a workshop move and although there is somewhat of a backlog we are certainly still producing products and will continue to do so.
> 
> 
> We hope this clears up any misconception and of course if we can assist any further then please do not hesitate to contact us
> 
> NonStop Reptiles
> 
> 
> Twenty Five Tub NSR 3L 'RUB' Rack Complete With Neoante Ladders
> image
> 
> 
> Generation 2 incubator - Complete With Microclimate Prime Thermostat, Digital Thermo/Hygro Readout, USB Programming Port, Intergrated Fans
> 
> image
> 
> NonStop Reptiles


 love them how much are the 3l rub racks


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

bigd_1 said:


> love them how much are the 3l rub racks


We will drop you a PM shortly with pricing 

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## iPHAILZ

Tom,

I have tried messaging and ringing you but you are not answering, maybe i will get a better response here.

"i'm confident delivery will be this week" - That was last week

"viv was collected today for delivery tomorrow" - That was Monday

I have left you messages here and via voice mail and am yet to get any response. No doubt you will try and justify this by saying you work awkward shift patterns..the thing is, so do i and you knew that hence me being very specific about a delivery day.

I have paid you a not insignificant sum of money up front and am getting slightly concerned you have not responded to contact for the last 2 days. Please update me via PM or phone ASAP while i am still just about prepared to accept a genuine (or not) excuse to why this delay has occurred. 

At the moment i am still looking at you to provide me with future products as what you produce is of very high quality, but that is only part of the package as far as i'm concerned and really don't want to see you ending up like another surrey pets or premier exotics..


----------



## Gratenkutzombie

I'm in the same boat. I hope this is rectified soon.



iPHAILZ said:


> Tom,
> 
> I have tried messaging and ringing you but you are not answering, maybe i will get a better response here.
> 
> "i'm confident delivery will be this week" - That was last week
> 
> "viv was collected today for delivery tomorrow" - That was Monday
> 
> I have left you messages here and via voice mail and am yet to get any response. No doubt you will try and justify this by saying you work awkward shift patterns..the thing is, so do i and you knew that hence me being very specific about a delivery day.
> 
> I have paid you a not insignificant sum of money up front and am getting slightly concerned you have not responded to contact for the last 2 days. Please update me via PM or phone ASAP while i am still just about prepared to accept a genuine (or not) excuse to why this delay has occurred.
> 
> At the moment i am still looking at you to provide me with future products as what you produce is of very high quality, but that is only part of the package as far as i'm concerned and really don't want to see you ending up like another surrey pets or premier exotics..


----------



## iPHAILZ

Panic over, viv delivered this morning.

Tom you gave me a bit of a fright there mate..but thanks.


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

iPHAILZ said:


> Tom,
> 
> I have tried messaging and ringing you but you are not answering, maybe i will get a better response here.
> 
> "i'm confident delivery will be this week" - That was last week
> 
> "viv was collected today for delivery tomorrow" - That was Monday
> 
> I have left you messages here and via voice mail and am yet to get any response. No doubt you will try and justify this by saying you work awkward shift patterns..the thing is, so do i and you knew that hence me being very specific about a delivery day.
> 
> I have paid you a not insignificant sum of money up front and am getting slightly concerned you have not responded to contact for the last 2 days. Please update me via PM or phone ASAP while i am still just about prepared to accept a genuine (or not) excuse to why this delay has occurred.
> 
> At the moment i am still looking at you to provide me with future products as what you produce is of very high quality, but that is only part of the package as far as i'm concerned and really don't want to see you ending up like another surrey pets or premier exotics..





Gratenkutzombie said:


> I'm in the same boat. I hope this is rectified soon.





iPHAILZ said:


> Panic over, viv delivered this morning.
> 
> Tom you gave me a bit of a fright there mate..but thanks.


I have spoken to both Gareth and Curtis and can confirm that due to personnel illness have been unable to communicate with either party or other customers currently with work with us. 

I do apologise in advance for this and the unusually slow response times however unfortunately as the only member of the team here that attends to specific enquiries when I am unable to respond there is no one to provide cover. 

I trust this clears up any confusion surrounding my whereabouts and felt this necessary when my personnel integrity is bought into question on a public forum. I will over the course of the weekend and the early part of next week respond to correspondence outstanding. 

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## iPHAILZ

It clears it up with me, and as said in PM maybe businesses/people going quiet on here more often than not is not a good sign.

As for the viv, top notch workmanship again at a great price (maybe send me the tracking number next time :whistling2: ) and i will still recommend you, as in fact actually i did yesterday to a member here via PM when he asked me about nonstop.


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

It is with some deep thought and sleepless nights I must release the following statement;

As of Thursday 7th August 2014 ‘NonStop Reptiles LTD’ and all associated trading’s will cease to take on further orders until at the earliest the 1st December 2014. It is with deep regret and somewhat of a continuation from our last press release that we find our current position untenable where by our outstanding customers as experiencing vastly increased lead times which accepting new work would only further add too

It is our intention to clear all outstanding work no later than the 16th September 2014 before leaving for our annual leave. Upon our return from annual leave we wish to ensure our customers both old and new that we will work tirelessly behind the scenes to ensure the infrastructure and support systems are refined to allow for a smooth and effective re-launch on the 1st of December.

As an apology to those customers with orders outstanding during our period of closure we will be in touch to offer free and complimentary products to accompany your existing orders and of course assist where we can.

Finally we would like to take this opportunity to thank all of our customers enquiring, old, returning and new and look forward to working with so many of you upon of re-launch in December

The Team @ NonStop Reptiles


----------



## iPHAILZ

I'm sure people will happily wait for your return Tom with the product you provide. Undeniably you have had the odd logistical problem here and there but but you genuinely always want to put those problems right.

A break to catch up and refinement to your business continuity shows a dedicated commitment to you customers and not just caring about the money flowing in regardless of the quality of service - a lead some other companies in the industry should take note of.

Expect to hear from me in December!


----------



## xstu74

I was hoping to get a reply about a rack that i sent a few weeks ago? Well i hope NSR survives as Ive said before the product is good but i can understand why you need to make changes from a customer service point of view.




NonStop Reptiles said:


> It is with some deep thought and sleepless nights I must release the following statement;
> 
> As of Thursday 7th August 2014 ‘NonStop Reptiles LTD’ and all associated trading’s will cease to take on further orders until at the earliest the 1st December 2014. It is with deep regret and somewhat of a continuation from our last press release that we find our current position untenable where by our outstanding customers as experiencing vastly increased lead times which accepting new work would only further add too
> 
> It is our intention to clear all outstanding work no later than the 16th September 2014 before leaving for our annual leave. Upon our return from annual leave we wish to ensure our customers both old and new that we will work tirelessly behind the scenes to ensure the infrastructure and support systems are refined to allow for a smooth and effective re-launch on the 1st of December.
> 
> As an apology to those customers with orders outstanding during our period of closure we will be in touch to offer free and complimentary products to accompany your existing orders and of course assist where we can.
> 
> Finally we would like to take this opportunity to thank all of our customers enquiring, old, returning and new and look forward to working with so many of you upon of re-launch in December
> 
> The Team @ NonStop Reptiles


----------



## sam gamgee

*Survival*

I tend to think and hope Tom does survive : good product (and I will be looking for further no doubt) worth the wait really.

Good luck, Tom

Dave


----------



## cobra759

These vivs look quality, I too hope they can overcome any difficulties there currently having and go on to form a successful company.


----------



## Gratenkutzombie

I received my outstanding order last week. I now have 5 NSR vivariums. All 5 ooze quality and will last a lifetime. I cannot recommend NSR enough, despite recent logistical troubles that have been experienced. NSR vivs are a very real competitor to Herptek's, and quite frankly, look a lot nicer, coupled with the endless ammount of customization that Tom and the NSR team can do. If NSR can produce en mass without compromising quality and maintaining a reasonable price, along with creating genuine logistic routes and finding potential stockists, i see no reason why they cannot become one of _the_ leading vivarium manufacturers in the *world*. I kid you not.


----------



## Doone

You have 3 emails and a text! 

I'll look forward to hearing an update on my order!!


----------



## Doone

Thank you for the response


----------



## Wayne71

Doone said:


> Thank you for the response


hi there, could you tell me how they got hold of you, was it on here or by txt. i have been waiting for a update on my order. thanks


----------



## Doone

Hi Wayne it was via phone call after I had text. His internet is down.


----------



## Wayne71

Doone said:


> Hi Wayne it was via phone call after I had text. His internet is down.



thanks.do you know where i could find his number, cheers


----------



## bigd_1

Wayne71 said:


> thanks.do you know where i could find his number, cheers


 NonStop Reptiles LTD

Workshop Unit 
Premier Works
High Street 
Sutton
Cambridgeshire
CB6 2RB

E: [email protected] 
W: www.nonstop-reptiles.co.uk (Under Construction) 
M: 07591 100083


----------



## matty

I'm so impressed with these vivs - they look absolutely amazing. Definitely something I'll be ordering in the future for burms. 

You're doing a fantastic job, your whole attitude towards feedback & questions really sets you apart from the competition - it's really great to have a personal approach & a 'work with the customer' attitude. It's totally understandable that things have got a little bit hectic lately too (judging from some replies to this thread about delayed orders), it just goes to show what an awesome product you're working with to have so many orders so soon after release.

Can't wait to order from you in the future!


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

iPHAILZ said:


> I'm sure people will happily wait for your return Tom with the product you provide. Undeniably you have had the odd logistical problem here and there but but you genuinely always want to put those problems right.
> 
> A break to catch up and refinement to your business continuity shows a dedicated commitment to you customers and not just caring about the money flowing in regardless of the quality of service - a lead some other companies in the industry should take note of.
> 
> Expect to hear from me in December!


Thank you for such kind words; it is our customers who really make this so worth while 

Tom @ NonStop Reptiles 



xstu74 said:


> I was hoping to get a reply about a rack that i sent a few weeks ago? Well i hope NSR survives as Ive said before the product is good but i can understand why you need to make changes from a customer service point of view.


My apologies Stuart for missing your enquiry; once we are back up and running I will be sure you drop you an email. 

I also appreciate your feedback both positive and constructive and rest assured our ‘customer service’ is something being seriously revised 

Tom @ NonStop Reptiles 



sam gamgee said:


> I tend to think and hope Tom does survive : good product (and I will be looking for further no doubt) worth the wait really.
> 
> Good luck, Tom
> 
> Dave


Thank you for your kind words Dave. There is no doubt to the ‘will we be back or not’ question as we will however with our re-launch I want our customer service to reflect the product quality and its fallen short of our own high standards 

Tom @ NonStop Reptiles 



cobra759 said:


> These vivs look quality, I too hope they can overcome any difficulties there currently having and go on to form a successful company.


Thank you for your kind words.

Tom @ NonStop Reptiles 



Gratenkutzombie said:


> I received my outstanding order last week. I now have 5 NSR vivariums. All 5 ooze quality and will last a lifetime. I cannot recommend NSR enough, despite recent logistical troubles that have been experienced. NSR vivs are a very real competitor to Herptek's, and quite frankly, look a lot nicer, coupled with the endless ammount of customization that Tom and the NSR team can do. If NSR can produce en mass without compromising quality and maintaining a reasonable price, along with creating genuine logistic routes and finding potential stockists, i see no reason why they cannot become one of _the_ leading vivarium manufacturers in the *world*. I kid you not.


That feedback is very much appreciated and certainly makes all of the twenty hour days worth while. To say the industry hasn’t seen anything yet would be an understatement with the products we are working on and developing currently. 

Tom @ NonStop Reptiles 



bigd_1 said:


> NonStop Reptiles LTD
> 
> Workshop Unit
> Premier Works
> High Street
> Sutton
> Cambridgeshire
> CB6 2RB
> 
> E: [email protected]
> W: www.nonstop-reptiles.co.uk (Under Construction)
> M: 07591 100083


Thank you; David 

Tom @ NonStop Reptiles 



matty said:


> I'm so impressed with these vivs - they look absolutely amazing. Definitely something I'll be ordering in the future for burms.
> 
> You're doing a fantastic job, your whole attitude towards feedback & questions really sets you apart from the competition - it's really great to have a personal approach & a 'work with the customer' attitude. It's totally understandable that things have got a little bit hectic lately too (judging from some replies to this thread about delayed orders), it just goes to show what an awesome product you're working with to have so many orders so soon after release.
> 
> Can't wait to order from you in the future!


Again; thank you for your extremely kind feedback. It is really very rewarding to know all of the long hours, sweat and tears are worth it and are apparent to those looking in. 

Tom @ NonStop Reptiles


----------



## matty

NonStop Reptiles said:


> Thank you for such kind words; it is our customers who really make this so worth while
> 
> Tom @ NonStop Reptiles
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies Stuart for missing your enquiry; once we are back up and running I will be sure you drop you an email.
> 
> I also appreciate your feedback both positive and constructive and rest assured our ‘customer service’ is something being seriously revised
> 
> Tom @ NonStop Reptiles
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words Dave. There is no doubt to the ‘will we be back or not’ question as we will however with our re-launch I want our customer service to reflect the product quality and its fallen short of our own high standards
> 
> Tom @ NonStop Reptiles
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> Tom @ NonStop Reptiles
> 
> 
> 
> That feedback is very much appreciated and certainly makes all of the twenty hour days worth while. To say the industry hasn’t seen anything yet would be an understatement with the products we are working on and developing currently.
> 
> Tom @ NonStop Reptiles
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you; David
> 
> Tom @ NonStop Reptiles
> 
> 
> 
> Again; thank you for your extremely kind feedback. It is really very rewarding to know all of the long hours, sweat and tears are worth it and are apparent to those looking in.
> 
> Tom @ NonStop Reptiles




I know I've already commented here, but I just wanted to say that I really admire your whole attitidue & approach - it's really refreshing to see a new business really soaking up all the feedback they get & using it to strengthen their brand. 

I honestly feel like your 'customer service' seems fantastic - it's all about your attitude towards feedback & criticism & you've got that spot on. It seems like your product has taken off almost instantly, so perhaps that's why you feel like your standards aren't where you'd like them to be? Purely because you're putting so much work into manufacturing new products & prototypes, along with existing customer orders. 

I think, based on this, it could well be worth your while investing in hiring somebody to deal with customer liason - I'd hate to tell you how to run your business; I'm just throwing some constructive criticism into the mix. Seems to me like your product is top notch, it's just a case of possibly not having enough time to divide between manufacture & correspondence. 

Hope you don't mind me giving my opinion! Whilst I'm here, do you have a copy of your price list knocking about? I might be being dim, but I'm struggling to find it.


----------



## Big McCann

hi there non stop left you guys a email and facebook message any chance of some reply?
Thanks!


----------



## tiptonboa

You have PM. 
I feel as though I have been patient over the last few months and are willing to except your situation but I am starting to become a little frustrated...


----------



## Wayne71

tiptonboa said:


> You have PM.
> I feel as though I have been patient over the last few months and are willing to except your situation but I am starting to become a little frustrated...


i know how you feel


----------



## tiptonboa

Wayne71 said:


> i know how you feel


If I don't get an answer back shortly I will explain publiciy. Not happy!!!!


----------



## Wayne71

tiptonboa said:


> If I don't get an answer back shortly I will explain publiciy. Not happy!!!!


give him a txt, they messaged me today. how long have you been waiting, i can't remember how long i been waiting its been so long


----------



## tiptonboa

Wayne71 said:


> give him a txt, they messaged me today. how long have you been waiting, i can't remember how long i been waiting its been so long


you have pm


----------



## Big McCann

Ive sent an email and pm and everything as well so yous are not alone


----------



## tiptonboa

Big McCann said:


> Ive sent an email and pm and everything as well so yous are not alone


We should start a new thread and see how many are awaiting. Lol


----------



## Big McCann

lolol you may be on to something there...


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

Big McCann said:


> hi there non stop left you guys a email and facebook message any chance of some reply?
> Thanks!





Big McCann said:


> Ive sent an email and pm and everything as well so yous are not alone


Thank you for your correspondence; I had arranged that whilst away in Tenerife on annual leave that one of my colleagues would have picked up our emails, private messages and telephone correspondence. 

Whilst away on annual leave during the early hours of Saturday the twenty first of September our workshop premises were broken into and since my return to the UK on Wednesday the first of October I have spent a large amount of my remaining annual leave with the local constabulary trying to assist with there investigations.

The above should provide some mitigation as to the lack of response along with our continued shutdown. I will of course respond to any and all correspondence however would kindly ask for your patience during this difficult time. 

Tom @ NonStop Reptiles 



tiptonboa said:


> You have PM.
> I feel as though I have been patient over the last few months and are willing to except your situation but I am starting to become a little frustrated...


Thank you for your correspondence; I had arranged that whilst away in Tenerife on annual leave that one of my colleagues would have picked up our emails, private messages and telephone correspondence. 

Whilst away on annual leave during the early hours of Saturday the twenty first of September our workshop premises were broken into and since my return to the UK on Wednesday the first of October I have spent a large amount of my remaining annual leave with the local constabulary trying to assist with there investigations.

The above should provide some mitigation as to the lack of response along with our continued shutdown. 

I will follow this response with a private message in direct response to your order and look to resolve your issues within the shortest practicable timescale

Tom @ NonStop Reptiles 



Wayne71 said:


> i know how you feel





Wayne71 said:


> give him a txt, they messaged me today. how long have you been waiting, i can't remember how long i been waiting its been so long


As suggested by telephone, text message and in person I am fully appreciative of the shortfalls of the business and the extreme if not unacceptable timeframes from order placement to delivery.

As also advised I am doing everything within my power around both a full time position and a secondary part time position to rectify these issues at a large cost to myself through our continued shutdown. 

Tom @ NonStop Reptiles




tiptonboa said:


> We should start a new thread and see how many are awaiting. Lol





Big McCann said:


> lolol you may be on to something there...


At no point have we as a business or I as an individual suggested that the current position we find ourselves in is acceptable. I would like to think that we provide far more information both about our business and where we are than most others in this industry and always try and keep our customers informed where ever possible.

As suggested in the responses above I will over the course of the next few days contact each and every individual that has contacted us and look to seek resolution from there

Tom @ NonStop Reptiles


----------



## Big McCann

sorry to hear about that tom! totally sucks. Thank you for the reply and hope everything goes back to normal for you at some stage


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

Big McCann said:


> sorry to hear about that tom! totally sucks. Thank you for the reply and hope everything goes back to normal for you at some stage


 Thank you for your very kind words and understanding attitude; although extremely difficult we are moving forward and expect to be back into full production in early 2015. 

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## mikeyb

if u can ping me a pm when u do get back up and running as id like a black 4 ft+ viv unless u have any demo stock left ur looking to get shot of ?? :whistling2:


----------



## NonStop Reptiles

mikeyb said:


> if u can ping me a pm when u do get back up and running as id like a black 4 ft+ viv unless u have any demo stock left ur looking to get shot of ?? :whistling2:


 Thank you for your continued product support; we will have surplus stock available within the next month or so once we have ascertained where we will be trading from at that point. Of course we will keep you posted both through the forum and private message

NonStop Reptiles


----------

